# Any rideshare drivers that drop PAX on the side of the freeway should be prosecuted.



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be prosecuted for attempted murder. Under no? (ok, under limited) circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.

_There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to a safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/SDSU-Student-Jasmine-Madarang-Autopsy-High-BAC-Level-459375173.html?amp=y#ampshare=https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/SDSU-Student-Jasmine-Madarang-Autopsy-High-BAC-Level-459375173.html

https://www.google.com/amp/www.losa...hollywood-man-killed-altercation-lyft-driver/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cl...ked-out-uber-along-busy-freeway-after-kissing

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vi...nded-on-a-london-motorway-on-friday-night-189

What are your thoughts?

EDIT1- After lengthy discussion here, "under no circumstances" has been corrected to "under limited circumstances" to be fair.

EDIT2 - My 'infamous' misspelling of the word prosecuted as "persecuted" (easy error to make) that obsessively took over 2/3rd of this thread has now been corrected. The grammar nazis can now sleep better at night... its been a long time coming, babez!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

You misbehave and I’ll drop your sorry ass wherever I please


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Why ? You took Uber as a passenger last night ?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Most of us are "persecuted" every day by simply driving for Uber.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Say that until you have a rider making the trip dangerous by grabbing the steering wheel or hitting you.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> You misbehave and I'll drop your sorry ass wherever I please


I get it that some pax are complete assholes, I deal with them too, but its utterly unacceptable to drop these people on the side of the freeway or at the on-romp at 3am on Saturday morning. This is what caused the deaths of 2 southern Californians last yearbin the links below.



7Miles said:


> Why ? You took Uber as a passenger last night ?


No, not last night... This happened few months ago. Driver was under the influence and was driving 70mph down Sports Arena Blvd on left lane, almost hitting the divider multiple times. I was holding my breath when he picked up speed in almost pitch black road that's winding. I said can you please slow down calmly and he swerved to the right without looking and told me get out b*** on the side of the road - away from streetlights or other businesses. I refused! He did this 3 more times threatening me and calling me names (in hindsight I escaped getting murder that night).

Here's the kicker, when I called Lyft they told me_ I was lying because no one reported this before. Lol_ yep!



ÜberKraut said:


> Most of us are "persecuted" every day by simply driving for Uber.


Haha, good one!



jlong105 said:


> Say that until you have a rider making the trip dangerous by grabbing the steering wheel or hitting you.


Well, God forbid this happens on the freeway then you're ****ed but this is why you don't allow obviously drunk belligerent pax on your front seat. You want them as far away from your steering wheel as possible. I have had Uber/Lyft drivers insist that I sit on the front seat when it was obvious I was drunk (I know they had more sinister intentions though).


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone who badly butchers the English language should be _prosecuted _to the full extent of the law.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Dropking said:


> Anyone who badly butchers the English language should be _prosecuted _to the full extent of the law.


Not all of us are native English speakers genius! Would love to see you write or speak half as decently as I do in my native language.Gotta love snarky remarks from people who speak only one language and never traveled outside their county (never mind the country), smh.

_You know here's my answer, how about you go learn another language proficiently, get a passport and travel the world... then we can talk some more, ok? Ok. _


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Not all of us are native English speakers genius! Would love to see you write or speak half as decently as I do in my native language.Gotta love snarky remarks from people who speak only one language and never traveled outside their county (never mind the country), smh.
> 
> _You know here's my answer, how about you go learn another language proficiently, get a passport and travel the world... then we can talk some more, ok? Ok. _


Splendido. Mi piace parlare l'taliano con lei.

Now back on topic...

When a pax assaults a driver, he has to go away for the safety of everyone else around. There are occasions where this would literally mean a freeway drop off coupled with a 911 call. You just can't come here and expect over the top blanket statements that have not been well considered to be well received.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll drop you in the middle lane of the highway if you misbehave with me. So don't even try.



Dropking said:


> Anyone who badly butchers the English language should be _prosecuted _to the full extent of the law.


English is just a language not knowledge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway


\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


jlong105 said:


> a rider making the trip dangerous by grabbing the steering wheel or hitting you.





Daisy&Cream said:


> God forbid this happens on the freeway then you're &%[email protected]!*ed but this is why you don't allow obviously drunk belligerent pax on your front seat. You want them as far away from your steering wheel as possible.


The problem is that _*God don't always forbid it*_. Now, because He is God, I am not about to try to argue the point with Him, but, He does not seem to mind if I do something about his not forbidding it. For that reason, I am not averse to getting a belligerent or violent passenger out of the car as soon as possible. They do not have to be in the front seat to make driving difficult if not impossible. That Taco Hell bigwig who struck his driver was in the back seat. Fortunately for THAT driver, the car was not moving at the time. When someone touches you, you must get rid of him quickly. If you wait until the exit three miles up the road, you may be find the lightpole before you find the exit.



Dropking said:


> Anyone who badly butchers the English language should be _prosecuted _to the full extent of the law.


As someone who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, I can not disagree.*



Daisy&Cream said:


> Would love to see you write or speak half as decently as I do in my native language.
> 
> Gotta love snarky remarks from people who speak only one language and never traveled outside their county.


I do not k now what is your native language. I might be able to write it or speak it. If it is a child of Latin, all that I need is a lexicon and a basic grammar (both of which I can google) and I can fake it. In fact, on this very forum, I once managed to construct a paragraph in Gallego, although I never learned to write or speak it. Some time after I had posted it, I showed it to a lady from Galicia. She told me that there were only two errors. One of the errors was something that she stated that she would expect from someone who speaks Italian (which I do).

Obviously, I can speak more than one language and not only have I travelled outside the New Knighted Steaks Uh Murrica, but I have lived outside of it (Québec and Italy).



Dropking said:


> Splendido. Mi piace parlare l'taliano con lei.


Si parlasse italiano, anche mi piacerebbe parlare italiano coll'utente d'inizio. Ora ci sono almeno tre italoparlanti ad UPDOTNET; due arbitri ed almeno un'altro.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You pay for a $5 million life insurance, disability, medical, vehicle, and loss of wages policy for me and sure I'll agree to never drop someone off on the freeway. Otherwise if I feel my life, property, or livelihood is in danger then I'm dropping you off. This gig does not pay enough for me to take any more risks than I already do.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

per·se·cute
ˈpərsəˌkyo͞ot/
_verb_
past tense: *persecuted*; past participle: *persecuted*
subject (someone) to hostility and ill-treatment, especially because of their race or political or religious beliefs.

No one deserves to be persecuted.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If I draw my theoretical fire arm i'm throwing you out wherever we happen to be, then i'm going to order you go face down in the dirt.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Well, God forbid this happens on the freeway then you're &%[email protected]!*ed but this is why you don't allow obviously drunk belligerent pax on your front seat. You want them as far away from your steering wheel as possible. I have had Uber/Lyft drivers insist that I sit on the front seat when it was obvious I was drunk (I know they had more sinister intentions though).


I agree completely. However, if I know they are belligerent, the ride won't happen to begin with. Ideally, everyone sits in back, but if you have 3 or 4 people one will have to be up front.

As far as your experience as a rider, I am sorry you had to go through that. I will only offer the front seat if three people trying to sit in back, but even then I will never insist.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

ill drop at a safe parking lot with an open business but if you touch me or come into drivers side space what so ever you out at that spot & you might get your azz beat as well then they can tey & persecute my azz lol dont care if you miles away with no phone cuz your battery died tough ish

sorry no respect for "adults" that cant handle alcohol or whatever responsibly im not your friend


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

If a pax is a threat then out he goes with a maced faze and I do not care where we are on the freeway out in the ghetto the country does not matter at all if you are a danger 100% out the F door you go I have no pitty what so ever.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

All that professional, safe, blah blah blah blah driver goes out the door when you choose to be unsafe and unruly. If it gets physical, well I really dont want to go down this road. You never know what your going to do when in a specific situation. Some freeze, some react, some will never know. 

Do you really expect me to care where you get dropped off when you cant behave yourself as an adult for less than 15 minutes in a complete strangers car? NOW thats stupid. 

You cant do whatever you want and then expect a corporation to protect you. There is no ToS for life. smh


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I actually spend the miles and time dropping them in the most dangerous area I can find on the way.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I actually spend the miles and time dropping them in the most dangerous area I can find on the way.


So essentially your statement here indicates that you're a murderer. Just because you don't kill with you bare hands doesn't negate your murderous tendecies. Intentionally crafting a situation where you put another person at risk of injuries or death can easily be ruled as premeditated murder or an attempted one.

Your cruel, ruthless and unnecessary actions makes you a complete psychopath (there's a lot of you here I see). How would you like it if next time I pick your drunk ass from the bar I drive straight to "the hood" and leave you there to get robbed & shot? Betchu like that right!?? Jerk!!

PS. Love the irony in your name. Should've been more like Satandrivesuber.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Your cruel, ruthless and unnecessary actions makes you a complete psychopath (there's a lot of you here I see). How would you like it if next time I pick your drunk ass from the bar I drive straight to "the hood" and leave you there to get robbed & shot? Betchu like that right!?? Jerk!!
> 
> .


yeah your little false scenario there never happens. you only get dropped off in the hood when your drunk entitled ass throws up in our car, assaults us, and/or causes damage to our vehicles.

life pro tip: if you don't act like a shit head, you won't be thrown out of businesses/transportation.

do yourself a little experiment. get nice and wasted with your bimbo girlfriends and behave the way you would in an uber but do it on a plane. see how fast your sorry ass gets tossed off that plane.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I get it that some pax are complete assholes, I deal with them too, but its utterly unacceptable to drop these people on the side of the freeway or at the on-romp at 3am on Saturday morning. This is what caused the deaths of 2 southern Californians last yearbin the links below.
> 
> No, not last night... This happened few months ago. Driver was under the influence and was driving 70mph down Sports Arena Blvd on left lane, almost hitting the divider multiple times. I was holding my breath when he picked up speed in almost pitch black road that's winding. I said can you please slow down calmly and he swerved to the right without looking and told me get out b*** on the side of the road - away from streetlights or other businesses. I refused! He did this 3 more times threatening me and calling me names (in hindsight I escaped getting murder that night).
> 
> ...


So you'd prefer to stay in the car even if the driver is driving like a crazy person?

And you get drunk a lot? So I shouldn't pick you up, correct?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

My thoughts on the main story...

It seems like everybody failed. She failed by drinking herself stupid. The friends she was with failed by not staying with her and allowing her to drink way past her limt. 
The Uber driver failed by letting her out on the freeway which was very unsafe.

I feel sorry for her and her family.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dropking said:


> Anyone who badly butchers the English language should be _prosecuted _to the full extent of the law.


Then you must prosecute Trump.



Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


It's 'prosecuted'. Perhaps, and it should be illegal if it's not. It could be a tort, though, if the person is injured.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> So essentially your statement here indicates that you're a murderer. Just because you don't kill with you bare hands doesn't negate your murderous tendecies. Intentionally crafting a situation where you put another person at risk of injuries or death can easily be ruled as premeditated murder or an attempted one.
> 
> Your cruel, ruthless and unnecessary actions makes you a complete psychopath (there's a lot of you here I see). How would you like it if next time I pick your drunk ass from the bar I drive straight to "the hood" and leave you there to get robbed & shot? Betchu like that right!?? Jerk!!
> 
> PS. Love the irony in your name. Should've been more like Satandrivesuber.


responsible adults stopped getting drunk in public round 25, & have real friends or family members they can call or least know how to act around strangers doing a good deed for them while in their property, if not oh well

on average
2-3 people murder themselves per day per state
1-2 die in a car
less than 1 gets murdered by a "stranger" its usually someone ya know

chances are the cigarettes, McDonald's, alcohol, another driver plowing into them, or jumping off a bridge after dropped off even in the "hood" is more likely

what do you know if your black 95%+ of the time a black person gonna kill you & if you white 95%+ of the time a white person will murder you omg wow its like people only kill their own kind gotta stop this white on white crime

stop picking up at bars, clubs, restaurants, stores, malls, schools, rail stations, bus stations, churches,....& dont after 730pm, oh & screen so youll avoid these situations and pax

but 96% fail for a reason oh well safest time in human history read a book but yall too busy picking up 1971 fares


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> My thoughts on the main story...
> 
> It seems like everybody failed. She failed by drinking herself stupid. The friends she was with failed by not staying with her and allowing her to drink way past her limt.
> The Uber driver failed by letting her out on the freeway which was very unsafe.
> ...


Apparently
She was a problem
EVERYONE wanted to get rid of
The bar.
Her friends.
Then her driver.



Oscar Levant said:


> Then you must prosecute Trump.
> 
> It's 'prosecuted'. Perhaps, and it should be illegal if it's not. It could be a tort, though, if the person is injured.


MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN !

4 MORE YEARS !
4 MORE FEET ATOP THE WALL !


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

lilCindy welcome back girl. We missed your posts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


Prosecute passengers who vandalize cars.
Assault Drivers.
Extort Drivers.
Blackmail Drivers for Ratings.

Prosecute Uber for Aiding and Abetting these Crimes against drivers.

Often Uber initiates these crimes.
Always a co conspirator.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> So essentially your statement here indicates that you're a murderer. Just because you don't kill with you bare hands doesn't negate your murderous tendecies. Intentionally crafting a situation where you put another person at risk of injuries or death can easily be ruled as premeditated murder or an attempted one.
> 
> Your cruel, ruthless and unnecessary actions makes you a complete psychopath (there's a lot of you here I see). How would you like it if next time I pick your drunk ass from the bar I drive straight to "the hood" and leave you there to get robbed & shot? Betchu like that right!?? Jerk!!
> 
> PS. Love the irony in your name. Should've been more like Satandrivesuber.


I wouldn't just ditch someone either, I'd order them out of the car at gun point and face down in the dirt and I would search them and restrain them with a zip tie.


----------



## mikewithebike (Dec 24, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


"I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder." PERSECUTED?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> You misbehave and I'll drop your sorry ass wherever I please


My question is wtf was OP doing that he was threatened to get kicked out of a car. And why would he or she willingly stay in a car with a driver he thinks is drunk or high? I'd have unlocked the door and gone to the shoulder of the road if that was case.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you'd prefer to stay in the car even if the driver is driving like a crazy person?
> 
> And you get drunk a lot? So I shouldn't pick you up, correct?


Where in any of my posts did I indicate that I drink let alone get drunk? Are you that slow? Having comprehension problems? Read my posts carefully first then let's talk again. Smh.



Cdub2k said:


> My thoughts on the main story...
> 
> It seems like everybody failed. She failed by drinking herself stupid. The friends she was with failed by not staying with her and allowing her to drink way past her limt.
> The Uber driver failed by letting her out on the freeway which was very unsafe.
> ...


And you my dearest are just a sheeple, closely following the footsteps of your great leader fuzzyelvis without checking any facts... just like a good little sheep. Baa baa lol



tohunt4me said:


> Apparently
> She was a problem
> EVERYONE wanted to get rid of
> The bar.
> ...


Meh, another attention seeking sheep. #yawn



Wardell Curry said:


> My question is wtf was OP doing that he was threatened to get kicked out of a car. And why would he or she willingly stay in a car with a driver he thinks is drunk or high? I'd have unlocked the door and gone to the shoulder of the road if that was case.


First of all, my post was misconstrued by few people. My initial post was not about me getting kicked out of a ride. I read an article posted somewhere here and then remembered similar incident almost happening to me 8 months ago and then decided to post.

Now for your question, I didn't know the driver was drunk until we were on the freeway and he started driving 95mph. I made the mistake of telling him if he could slow down... He sped up even more, exited and then pulled up in a secluded part of major back road and told me to get out cursing. This was around 10pm and my phone was dead and my apt was less than 3 miles away. When I told him firmly that he will take me home something switched in his intoxicated mind and he drove me quietly rest of the way, still speeding I might add. First & last experience like that *knock on wood*


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


If its between my safety or theirs, adios asshole! My safety also means not stopping on a highway to have a dk measuring contest..but if its a physical confrontation, I would try to toss their ass out anywhere I could.

So before making blanket statments about prosecutions, know all the facts about the cases you cited.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Where in any of my posts did I indicate that I drink let alone get drunk? Are you that slow? Having comprehension problems? Read my posts carefully first then let's talk again. Smh.
> 
> And you my dearest are just a sheeple, closely following the footsteps of your great leader fuzzyelvis without checking any facts... just like a good little sheep. Baa baa lol
> 
> ...


Hey , as a professional driver, you are taught to size up your pax as they enter the car. Notice their tone when they speak, certain cues about their appearance and smell to give you an idea of what type of pax you are getting. If you feel unsafe or unsure, simply don't start the trip and tell them to find a new ride. But the same applies as a rider. You mean to tell me your driver was drunk and you didn't notice? No smell, bloodshot eyes, slurred speech, erratic driving behavior on the road before reaching the highway? Ok, let's call it oversight on your part. Next part. You knew the driver and drunk AND still insisted he take you home because you were only 3 miles away? So you willingly rode with a person you knew wasn't fit to drive simply to avoid walking 3 miles. Then like the entitled millennials of this generation, you demanded he take you to your house before you left his car? Hahaha, GTFO. At this point I pull over and kick you to the curb. No one makes demands in my car.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> My question is wtf was OP doing that he was threatened to get kicked out of a car. And why would he or she willingly stay in a car with a driver he thinks is drunk or high? I'd have unlocked the door and gone to the shoulder of the road if that was case.


millennials are not responsible for their actions anymore. it's a big part of why society is slowly falling apart. no adults anymore. just 30 year old children running around.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> millennials are not responsible for their actions anymore. it's a big part of why society is slowly falling apart. no adults anymore. just 30 year old children running around.


The immigrants will take over and leave the millennials worse off than the burned out hippies who had WAY too much dain bramage from heavy drug use.

in 20 years it could easily be the extremely old timers, drop out entrepreneurs and the immigrants running the show, with the current millennial college student's/graduates being... well the entitled whiny useless little dipsticks we all know them to be.

I know some 30 somethings from high school who live with their parents, with a college degree...

Myself i own my own house, served years in the army, and support myself with a job that doesn't require a degree.

Are these degrees really worth investing hundreds of thousands on?


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> millennials are not responsible _blah blah_.





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The immigrants will take over and leave the millennials _blah blah._


Guys, I dedicated this to you (and to your generation): 




Oh & this: 



[/COLOR]


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


Kalenick..is that you?!?!

DONT TAZE ME BRO!!!

AND THE WORD YOUR LOOKING FOR IS PROSECUTED YOU IGNORANT ****TARD!!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Are you kidding me? In one of my responses I listed signs and cues that you should be aware of when riders enter your car. But I said it can also be used the other way for the rider observing a driver. But ok. Keep going on.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> _Yeah, sure... I'm gonna totally walk 3miles on secluded road without a phone at 10pm. _
> 
> Let me say this - you're a fcking idiot with zero deductive reasoning. I'm sorry that your sole income at your age is hauling "entitled millennials" around. Maybe if you went to college you wouldn't be so bitter in old age. And sorry we don't tip old farts like you jack sh$t. Now GTFO of my post & go check yourself into a nursing home...you're losing it old man! Bye bye.


Wait - was it a "major back road" or a "secluded road" that he stopped at, and was he drunk or not drunk? You're all over the place with this horrible situation you were forced to deal with, you poor millennial, you.

You're actually proud of yourself for forcing a DRUNK DRIVER to drive you home? Or you're just so entitled and millennial-esque that walking - even if it means SAVING YOUR LIFE - is out of the question? (Don't start in about "not having a phone" since I grew up when cellphones weren't a thing and I walked everywhere...late at night....on "major back roads" AND "secluded roads.") Lol.

Entitled much?

Are you OK in la cabeza?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Wait - was it a "major back road" or a "secluded road" that he stopped at, and was he drunk or not drunk? You're all over the place with this horrible situation you were forced to deal with, you poor millennial, you.
> 
> You're actually proud of yourself for forcing a DRUNK DRIVER to drive you home? Or you're just so entitled and millennial-esque that walking - even if it means SAVING YOUR LIFE - is out of the question? (Don't start in about "not having a phone" since I grew up when cellphones weren't a thing and I walked everywhere...late at night....on "major back roads" AND "secluded roads.") Lol.
> 
> ...


Not only that, but if they were that drunk themselves anyway, their judgement about their driver's sobriety is questionable at best. Coupled with the fact that even Lyft didn't believe them (Lyft will believe almost anything a pax says), tells me they were REALLY hammered and the driver was sober as a priest on Sunday. I think your last question is probably the most relevant, we seem to have a mental case here.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas.


Under *no* circumstances? If I'm in immediate physical danger, the only proper course of action is to end the ride immediately. If that's on the freeway, then it's on the freeway.



Daisy&Cream said:


> What are your thoughts?


So you begin the thread by asking for people's thoughts, but then berate them, insult them and call them names when they actually share their thoughts with you?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Guys, I dedicated this to you (and to your generation):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your information i was born in 87, which makes me a millennial. Almost on the edge of being a Gen-X but honestly a little too young for that.

I had a choice between joining the army to pay for college or never going to college...
My family was just OK enough financially and i was just dumb enough that there was zero free money to send me to school after high school.

However instead of spending 2006-2010 in college like most people my age, i spent in in the army...

Well i chose the army and have a useless pre-law degree... and dropped out of law school after getting blown up.

I may happen to be one but..

I say mellenials are entitled because nothing cures you of entitlement like having a coal miner for a father, no money for college, and spending 1 day in the army.

I accumulated enough combat pay and saved enough from living in the barracks constantly to buy a fixer upper house by 2010. By 2014 it was paid off completely. Thank god for VA grants for disability remodeling.

I bought a complete fixer upper for next to nothing and used a grant to adapt it for my disabilties to make it livable.

The entire time i was in the army I spent $0.00 on housing beyond the occasional hotel/motel room. {OK funny but true}
I also spent half as much on food as most as i grew up on my mom's awful cooking so army chow wasn't halfway bad. It wasn't restaurant quality but it wasn't bad most of the time.

I actually told guys i served with I was sending most of my checks home for child support so i could sit on base with my computer and play video games instead of going out and getting uber drunk all the time.

The time i served was supposed to set me up for life, and... well... I paid off my house before my parents paid theirs off. If that tells you anything!
Now i just need to make enough to cover my actual living expenses in a paid off house... that's a FAR cry from trying to cover a mortgage payment, student loans that many my age need a much higher level of income to get.

I %(^&* moan and whine about entitled millennial because.. well...
I wasn't entitled to anything, i worked for everything i got.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> For your information i was born in 87, which makes me a millennial. Almost on the edge of being a Gen-X but honestly a little too young for that.
> 
> I had a choice between joining the army to pay for college or never going to college...
> My family was just OK enough financially and i was just dumb enough that there was zero free money to send me to school after high school.
> ...


I admire your dedication and disciplines. In all of your posts you remained professional and reasonable. You're one of 3 people, on this awfully long thread, that i truly appreciate your contribution! Thanks!



Wardell Curry said:


> Are you kidding me? In one of my responses I listed signs and cues that you should be aware of when riders enter your car. But I said it can also be used the other way for the rider observing a driver. But ok. Keep going on.


Thanks a lot for turning this discussion into a messy verbal attacks. The discussion was going well until you popped in and started cussing and threatening. Hope you're happy that half of the responses having been removed on both ends. Smh

Adios!


----------



## scooter1307 (Aug 20, 2017)

I was on the freeway with a little gangbanger, and he told me "I never go nowhere without my stick." I was confused because he wasn't carrying any stick, so I told him you didn't get into my car with a stick, he was sitting up front with me and pulled a gun from his waistband. I pulled over on the freeway and told him to get out because I was calling the police. He jumped out of my car and took off running. Was I wrong for kicking him out on the freeway?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

scooter1307 said:


> I was on the freeway with a little gangbanger, and he told me "I never go nowhere without my stick." I was confused because he wasn't carrying any stick, so I told him you didn't get into my car with a stick, he was sitting up front with me and pulled a gun from his waistband. I pulled over on the freeway and told him to get out because I was calling the police. He jumped out of my car and took off running. Was I wrong for kicking him out on the freeway?


Get the book "Street Sense For Dummies" and read it carefully.

Why does this thread still read "persecuted" in the title?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Drop off a pax on the side of the freeway? Why not? That's where the navigation pin puts you on pick up anyways.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

scooter1307 said:


> I was on the freeway with a little gangbanger, and he told me "I never go nowhere without my stick." I was confused because he wasn't carrying any stick, so I told him you didn't get into my car with a stick, he was sitting up front with me and pulled a gun from his waistband. I pulled over on the freeway and told him to get out because I was calling the police. He jumped out of my car and took off running. Was I wrong for kicking him out on the freeway?


Yes, incredible so! Were you wrong for not wanting to have someone like that in your car... Absolutely not! But were you incredibly stupid to confront someone with a gun on the side of a freeway?! Absolutely! That's how you end up dead. Next time you find yourself in a car with a gangbanger with a gun... Keep quiet and quickly get into non- isolated area. Smh



Terri Lee said:


> Why does this thread still read "persecuted" in the title?


Because I chose to. Gotta problem?


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

Riders: Treat your drivers/their personal property with the utmost respect if you would like a completed ride.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

And if you are so drunk that you are going to stumble out into traffic, don't piss your driver off while on the freeway.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> View attachment 211502
> 
> 
> Fine. Is it at least OK to dump them at a rest stop in the middle of nowhere if you give them a bottle of water and a book of matches?


Can you charge them for the water and matches?


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> View attachment 211502
> 
> 
> Fine. Is it at least OK to dump them at a rest stop in the middle of nowhere if you give them a bottle of water and a book of matches?


I'm only confused by the matches? Lol What do you propose they do with it? Set themselve on fire? Or camp fire to keep warm?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I'm only confused by the matches? Lol What do you propose they do with it? Set themselve on fire? Or camp fire to keep warm?


I'd be suggesting they light a camp fire to keep warm.. but what would probably really end up happening is the other thing...


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> I'd be suggesting they light a camp fire to keep warm.. but what would probably really end up happening is the other thing...


Hahaha... like the way you think!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> So essentially your statement here indicates that you're a murderer. Just because you don't kill with you bare hands doesn't negate your murderous tendecies. Intentionally crafting a situation where you put another person at risk of injuries or death can easily be ruled as premeditated murder or an attempted one.
> 
> Your cruel, ruthless and unnecessary actions makes you a complete psychopath (there's a lot of you here I see). How would you like it if next time I pick your drunk ass from the bar I drive straight to "the hood" and leave you there to get robbed & shot? Betchu like that right!?? Jerk!!
> 
> PS. Love the irony in your name. Should've been more like Satandrivesuber.


"Why so serious son???" (In Joker voice from Batman)

There are more cruel things in life. The passenger should take responsibility for themselves as a person, thats all im saying. If you cant do that then thats your problem, dead or alive. Stop being so naive.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> What are your thoughts?


My thoughts...

My car was involved in a shooting while on trip. I saved my passenger from the morgue by remaining calm and driving away from the shooter while under fire. I am not exaggerating and have evidence. I even completed that trip with a missing window.

Now that we have established that I am not speaking theoretically about extreme situations, here's what I would do if I felt I had to let the rider out and I was in danger.

Stop the car immediately, even if on freeway.
Get out of my car with keys and phone in my hand and run away. Arm the alarm to startle them in case they try to open doors. Power sliding doors are very heavy and slow to open. I am in better physical shape than most of my riders.
Call police. I will not call them while I am within my rider's reach.
Defend myself with self defense equipment if necessary, but they'd have to find me first in the dark. Let's call it pepper spray for the purposes of this discussion... In California, pepper spray is legal for concealed carry without any permits.
If the passenger chooses to trash my car, I will deal with that. I would rather they trash my car than having them outside. If they choose to come outside, there's little I can do, but I will not drive away.

Note that I am not contacting the rideshare company in this protocol. It's a police matter.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> Hey , as a professional driver, you are taught to size up your pax as they enter the car. Notice their tone when they speak, certain cues about their appearance and smell to give you an idea of what type of pax you are getting. If you feel unsafe or unsure, simply don't start the trip and tell them to find a new ride. But the same applies as a rider. You mean to tell me your driver was drunk and you didn't notice? No smell, bloodshot eyes, slurred speech, erratic driving behavior on the road before reaching the highway? Ok, let's call it oversight on your part. Next part. You knew the driver and drunk AND still insisted he take you home because you were only 3 miles away? So you willingly rode with a person you knew wasn't fit to drive simply to avoid walking 3 miles. Then like the entitled millennials of this generation, you demanded he take you to your house before you left his car? Hahaha, GTFO. At this point I pull over and kick you to the curb. No one makes demands in my car.


I wasn't taught anything. Not by uber, anyway. I just got a text saying "You're good to go."


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wasn't taught anything. Not by uber, anyway. I just got a text saying "You're good to go."





RideShareJUNKIE said:


> "Why so serious son???" (In Joker voice from Batman)
> 
> There are more cruel things in life. The passenger should take responsibility for themselves as a person, thats all im saying. If you cant do that then thats your problem, dead or alive. Stop being so naive.


No man. Didn't you see OP's comment. You are a murderer. But hey, you're only a passive aggressive murderer so you can rest easy. Hahaha


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


And this proclamation is coming from a brand spanking new member!! I suggest you earned your stripes before telling experienced drivers how they should conduct themselves. Come back in six months after driving and then give us your opinion of how we should drive.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> And this proclamation is coming from a brand spanking new member!! I suggest you earned your stripes before telling experienced drivers how they should conduct themselves. Come back in six months after driving and then give us your opinion of how we should drive.


This person has already admitted that they forced a driver that they thought was drunk to drive her home just so she wouldn't have to walk home in the dark since her cell phone was dead. Lol. What else needs to be said?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be persecuted as attempted murder. Under no circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


Congratulations on winning the Darwin Award!

Especially since the EPA might posthumously award her for the creative way she achived it: reducing her CO2 emissions contribution to global warming.

That being said, good riddance to bad rubbish. This is what pax should expect if they're being obnoxious drunks who barf in vehicles which don't belong to them.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> Say that until you have a rider making the trip dangerous by grabbing the steering wheel or hitting you.


Or pretending they're on a business call trying to ride for free. Head for the freeway. Then ask them who they are. You get what you pay for. All kidding aside. Taking a few extra seconds making sure your pax doesn't have to cross the street. Should be a rideshare rule.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Wardell Curry said:


> .


Dude, why are you still here?? Jeez, just give up already! 


Yulli Yung said:


> .


False reasoning. Just bc someone is a new member here doesn't necessarily mean they're a new driver. Check facts.


Cynergie said:


> Darwin Award!
> .... EPA might posthumously award her for the creative way she achived it: reducing her CO2 emissions....good riddance to bad rubbish..


What in the world  are you on about?? You're all over the place; one min you're talking about Darwin award (not sure if you're alluding to the 'survival of the fittest' here or are you saying I should be awarded for my scientific achievements?? lol).
And the next min you mentioned the EPA and CO2 emissions. Lol, you do know I'm not a vehicle, right?Aaand..posthumously?? What?

Also, who uses the word 'rubbish" in the U.S? Sorry dude, you've lost your way... Just hold my hand lemme lead you back to wherever strange place you came from.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm going to get lots of hate for posting this, but I kinda have to agree, when you pick up an intoxi-PAX you need make an assessment beforehand, once you accept, it's like accepting a ride from a child, *you're morally/ethically obligated* to get that PAX somewhere safe, hopefully home, but it's up to you, it could be a police station if you like...

Legally, now that's a different story.



UberXking said:


> All kidding aside. Taking a few extra seconds making sure your pax doesn't have to cross the street. Should be a rideshare rule.


I try to stop folks from doing this, but some insist on running across the street....


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I'm going to get lots of hate for posting this, but I kinda have to agree, when you pick up an intoxi-PAX you need make an assessment beforehand, once you accept, it's like accepting a ride from a child, *you're morally/ethically obligated* to get that PAX somewhere safe, hopefully home, but it's up to you, it could be a police station if you like...
> 
> Legally, now that's a different story.


THIS! 100% this. You've put this in better words than I could. People misinterpreted my entire post but all I've been trying to say was this. I just didn't say as nicely as I maybe I should've. Thank you!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

preferably drop them off on the median side of the freeway and not the right shoulder


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I'm going to get lots of hate for posting this, but I kinda have to agree, when you pick up an intoxi-PAX you need make an assessment beforehand, once you accept, it's like accepting a ride from a child, *you're morally/ethically obligated* to get that PAX somewhere safe, hopefully home, but it's up to you, it could be a police station if you like...
> 
> Legally, now that's a different story.
> 
> I try to stop folks from doing this, but some insist on running across the street....


In principle I agree with this, but in reality, the second they become too great of a threat to my safety, out they go (freeway or not). My safety trumps theirs.

I wasn't the one who went out and got stupid drunk.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> In principle I agree with this, but in reality, the second they become too great of a threat to my safety, out they go (freeway or not). My safety trumps theirs.
> 
> I wasn't the one who went out and got stupid drunk.


Yeah if i have to give anyone the boot at gunpoint it's gonna be on the spot... traffic, highway... whatever...

If it's not at gunpoint...well... there's no sense in kicking them out now is there?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah if i have to give anyone the boot at gunpoint it's gonna be on the spot... traffic, highway... whatever...
> 
> If it's not at gunpoint...well... there's no sense in kicking them out now is there?


what's a "Mears" Troll? like a Mean Troll?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah if i have to give anyone the boot at gunpoint it's gonna be on the spot... traffic, highway... whatever...
> 
> If it's not at gunpoint...well... there's no sense in kicking them out now is there?


I'd rather kick them out before it gets to gunpoint. I'm a strong believer that drawing on them should be a last resort and if it's bad enough for me to draw on them, it's bad enough for me to end their existence too. So if it gets to gunpoint, then I've already got a lot of blood (and a body) for my final cleaning fee. 

But yeah, I share the whole don't kick them out until I have to attitude. 



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> what's a "Mears" Troll? like a Mean Troll?


Mears is the name of a cab company in FL.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I'm going to get lots of hate for posting this, but I kinda have to agree, when you pick up an intoxi-PAX you need make an assessment beforehand, once you accept, it's like accepting a ride from a child, *you're morally/ethically obligated* to get that PAX somewhere safe, hopefully home, but it's up to you, it could be a police station if you like...


I don't have a problem with you living by your moral code. I do have a problem with you telling me I should have to live by your moral code.

My moral code reads the situation as follows-- an adult made the choice to get intoxicated of their own free will. If that adult gets so intoxicated that they cannot make sound choices, it does not magically transfer any personal responsibility for their well being onto me. I will not take advantage of their intoxicated state, but I will not take responsibility for it, either. I will do what is best for me, and if that entails me getting them home, then so be it. If that entails me ordering them out of my car because they are misbehaving or becoming threatening, then so be it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...for littering???


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> ...for littering???


 Littering is just a misdemeanor. But I guess in Uber's book it deserves capital punishment


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Adieu said:


> ...for littering???





Eugene73 said:


> Littering is just a misdemeanor. But I guess in Uber's book it deserves capital punishment


What in the world are you two talking about?.... littering? This is the wrong thread guys. Please stop polluting mine.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

I generally let them out at the nearest MLK blvd.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> What in the world are you two talking about?.... littering? This is the wrong thread guys. Please stop polluting mine.


Don't you hate hit when someone litters in your thread?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be prosecuted for attempted murder. Under no? (ok, under limited) circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to a safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, it all boils down to covering one's a$$ and making sure they get dumped in a safe place if they need to be kicked out, as the driver would be sued for all they're worth if something were to happen to that pax and no insurance in existence is going to cover for it.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Don't you hate hit when someone litters in your thread?


Heck yes. Makes me think about all the cleaning _we'd_ have to do 

I believe _ALL_ litterers should be '_persecuted' _for attempted murder! Whose with me? 


Pulledclear said:


> I generally let them out at the nearest MLK blvd.


You're racist as *** but I agree. The rest of y'all.... sue me! .

(Wait did this just contradict my entire postt??? )


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> At the end of the day, it all boils down to covering one's a$$ and making sure they get dumped in a safe place if they need to be kicked out, as the driver would be sued for all they're worth if something were to happen to that pax and no insurance in existence is going to cover for it.


Sue for what?

You do not need to ensure they get anywhere.

They can order another.

ITS YOUR CAR

How can someone sur you for terminating their ride LOL


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Shakur said:


> Sue for what?
> You do not need to ensure they get anywhere.
> They can order another.
> ITS YOUR CAR
> How can someone sur you for terminating their ride LOL


You misunderstood. Not "sue" for canceling a ride... But "sued" for dropping off an intoxicated pax in an unsafe area where they end up injured or dead.

Ex:
https://www.google.com/amp/www.losa...hollywood-man-killed-altercation-lyft-driver/


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Well after 2900 rides for Uber and Lyft, I am yet to have kicked any pax out mid ride, anywhere.
But I'm not saying that could never happen. If a pax were ever to get really stupid with me, or make me feel unsafe, I'm pulling over wherever I am, and ending that ride. And asking them to get out right then and there. I can call a law officer to give them some help if they need it.

Also, I want to add, "Any rider who does something so bad, that they need to be kicked out of my car mid-ride, should be prosecuted" !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice...you changed the title...8>)

Persecuted was a bit far fetched...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Shakur said:


> Sue for what?
> 
> You do not need to ensure they get anywhere.
> 
> ...


Is this a serious question? The safety of your pax is your frigging responsibility whether you chose to accept it or not. It doesn't matter if it's your car and the ride is over. Ever heard of negligence? Punitive damages? You're not getting sued for terminating their ride; but instead for sheer negligence of at least making sure they're dropped off in a safe place when you kick them out. How about you give it a shot; drop someone off on the side of the freeway, let them get hit by a car and get hurt or even worse die and see how facing the jury in a civil trial work out for ya. See how long you can keep that car of yours and everything you own.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Is this a serious question? The safety of your pax is your frigging responsibility whether you chose to accept it or not. It doesn't matter if it's your car and the ride is over. Ever heard of negligence? Punitive damages? You're not getting sued for terminating their ride; but instead for sheer negligence of at least making sure they're dropped off in a safe place when you kick them out. How about you give it a shot; drop someone off on the side of the freeway, let them get hit by a car and get hurt or even worse die and see how facing the jury in a civil trial work out for ya. See how long you can keep that car of yours and everything you own.


LOLLLL

you feel better?

Like I said, after you've dropped em off, you're in clear. Context is key as well.

I would leave em off nearest exit, if I'm kixking you out, I have good reason in first place; despite what ya scary arse therms think you are not gettings sued for that. And itd be easy to win, especially with proof.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Shakur said:


> LOLLLL
> 
> you feel better?
> 
> ...


Exactly ! If I have joked about kicking them out in the fast lane, I was being facetious. What I really meant, was on the shoulder  lol If their drunk ass then wanders out on the freeway, and gets run over, I cant start to imagine how that could be my fault. And again, unless they were swinging at me, or grabbing my wheel, I'm not going to be kicking them out on the freeway in the first place.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Exactly ! If I have joked about kicking them out in the fast lane, I was being facetious. What I really meant, was on the shoulder  lol If their drunk ass then wanders out on the freeway, and gets run over, I cant start to imagine how that could be my fault. And again, unless they were swinging at me, or grabbing my wheel, I'm not going to be kicking them out on the freeway in the first place.


Wouldnt for that either....

Your car is your job in this situation.

It is your property and your discretion.

You are not going to jail or "getting in trouble," for terminating the "contract," of the ride because it is under YOUR DISCRETION. Long as you are citizen, legally licensed AND insured you're good.

Easy win, and had I of chosen to become a lawyer instead, i'd take it.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> I generally let them out at the nearest MLK blvd.


Even better if you put a sign on their back


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Fishchris said:


> Exactly ! If I have joked about kicking them out in the fast lane, I was being facetious. What I really meant, was on the shoulder  lol If their drunk ass then wanders out on the freeway, and gets run over, I cant start to imagine how that could be my fault. And again, unless they were swinging at me, or grabbing my wheel, I'm not going to be kicking them out on the freeway in the first place.





Shakur said:


> Wouldnt for that either....
> 
> Your car is your job in this situation.
> 
> ...


This is no different than if United or Delta ejected their bad behaving pax somewhere over the Pacific and then claimed no responsibility for their death Or better yet, if they emergency landed the flight at some obsecure island or forest and forecfully removed that pax before taking off and then they claimed no responsibility for their well being. We could all imagine how well that would go. You do know they'd be sued for all their worth, right? So, what makes you think you'd be treated any differently?

Are there some imaginary laws that protect rideshare drivers that I don't know about? Who gave you this false notion that you're free from responsibility for your pax's well being?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Actually, I'm not sure that is the best example...






Turns out if someone threatens the safety of the plane and you kick them off (even mid flight), you're probably in the right (and you may even be the President).


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that is the best example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, how well you think that'd go in irl?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Its like throwing someone out of a plane

Lmao

Trolls and Stupers

Have a nice day!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Lmao, how well you think that'd go in irl?


Actually pretty well (minus the whole impracticability of being able to open a door mid flight).. Let me give you a situation. A guy somehow manages to open the door mid flight (yes, I know, theoretically impossible, but let's say it were to happen) and starts pulling masks off people.. Clearly, a threat to the plane, if I jump up and throw his butt out the open door (and he falls to the ocean below) not only will I not face charges, I'll probably be given a medal, a parade, and a talk show circuit about what a hero I am.

A more realistic one.. Some guy goes nuts on the flight, manages to get open the cockpit door and is about to attack the pilots. I would be well within my legal rights to take any action (up to and including killing them, if needed) to protect the pilots (and ultimately the plane full of passengers). I'll probably still be given a parade and a talk show circuit.

I think maybe the disconnect one side and the other here might be having is the definition of a "threat". You (Daisy) seem to be talking more about a guy who is just belligerent and talking smack (and I'd agree with you that putting him out on the freeway would be a mistake). We're talking about an actual threat (guy starts hitting me in the back of the head while I'm driving down said freeway, or guy start grabbing the wheel trying to put me into other vehicles). I think, if you're honest with yourself, you'd agree that an "actual" threat, can be put out wherever you happen to stop (which should be on the shoulder so you don't get creamed from behind yourself). No one in their right mind is going to keep driving with someone hitting them in the back of the head, or with them grabbing the wheel just to get to a police station. It would be unsafe, and unreasonable. Putting them out on the side of the freeway would be easily justifiable in a real "threat" situation (not just because they are belligerent).


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Shakur said:


> Its like throwing someone out of a plane
> 
> Lmao
> 
> ...


Stupers?? 

Well I took upon myself to Google this and this is what I found -

https://www.myheritage.com/names/joke_stupers

You welcome buddy!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

My favorite part:

"Joke passed away at death place."

As opposed to....?


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Actually pretty well (minus the whole impracticability of being able to open a door mid flight).. Let me give you a situation. A guy somehow manages to open the door mid flight (yes, I know, theoretically impossible, but let's say it were to happen) and starts pulling masks off people.. Clearly, a threat to the plane, if I jump up and throw his butt out the open door (and he falls to the ocean below) not only will I not face charges, I'll probably be given a medal, a parade, and a talk show circuit about what a hero I am.
> 
> A more realistic one.. Some guy goes nuts on the flight, manages to get open the cockpit door and is about to attack the pilots. I would be well within my legal rights to take any action (up to and including killing them, if needed) to protect the pilots (and ultimately the plane full of passengers). I'll probably still be given a parade and a talk show circuit.
> 
> I think maybe the disconnect one side and the other here might be having is the definition of a "threat". You (Daisy) seem to be talking more about a guy who is just belligerent and talking smack (and I'd agree with you that putting him out on the freeway would be a mistake). We're talking about an actual threat (guy starts hitting me in the back of the head while I'm driving down said freeway, or guy start grabbing the wheel trying to put me into other vehicles). I think, if you're honest with yourself, you'd agree that an "actual" threat, can be put out wherever you happen to stop (which should be on the shoulder so you don't get creamed from behind yourself). No one in their right mind is going to keep driving with someone hitting them in the back of the head, or with them grabbing the wheel just to get to a police station. It would be unsafe, and unreasonable. Putting them out on the side of the freeway would be easily justifiable in a real "threat" situation (not just because they are belligerent).


Have yet to see such well written and logical reply to my thread until now. I think you're completely right that in event of a real threat then any action taken is justified. And you're right no-one is going to keep driving to safety if they're being attacked. Your observation that my definition of threat was viewed differently here is spot on. I was indeed talking about belligerent behavior and not physical violence. If there's a physical violence then we all must do we need to survive.

If you look at the links on my original post, you'll see that all (most?) of the stories I attached were of drivers dropping non- physically threatening pax on the side of the freeway. There was even a story somewhere here were a driver kicked out 2 gay guys for kissing. And also from my own experience which prompted this entire thread was of a driver trying to kick me out in unsafe location after I told him to slow down. So there definitely some biases here. I think that the number of violent pax getting kicked out and the number of ones kicked out for trivial things are probably the same. My thread is to address the second group. In my eyes the first group are criminals and I certainly don't advocate for criminals and/or their well being. So Pawtism, thank you for putting this to light. You've certainly eliminated the disconnection here (at least for me)! 



Pawtism said:


> My favorite part:
> 
> "Joke passed away at death place."
> 
> As opposed to....?


Haha good eye good eye!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Daisy&Cream said:


> This is no different than if United or Delta ejected their bad behaving pax somewhere over the Pacific and then claimed no responsibility for their death Or better yet, if they emergency landed the flight at some obsecure island or forest and forecfully removed that pax before taking off and then they claimed no responsibility for their well being. We could all imagine how well that would go. You do know they'd be sued for all their worth, right? So, what makes you think you'd be treated any differently?
> 
> Are there some imaginary laws that protect rideshare drivers that I don't know about? Who gave you this false notion that you're free from responsibility for your pax's well being?


Apparently to these folks the responsibility goes out the window the minute they drop someone off on a highway. In the land of frivolous lawsuits being won by the minute everyday, that is not a chance I'm willing to take, nor recommend anyone to.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Apparently to these folks the responsibility goes out the window the minute they drop someone off on a highway. In the land of frivolous lawsuits being won by the minute everyday, that is not a chance I'm willing to take, nor recommend anyone to.


There are probably many civil suits going on now as we speak, it just that the public usually don't know about them unless they're class action or criminal in nature.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be prosecuted for attempted murder. Under no? (ok, under limited) circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to a safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


I stopped reading after the first sentence.

the opposite of what they are saying.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Daisy&Cream said:


> There are probably many civil suits going on now as we speak, it just that the public usually don't know about them unless they're class action or criminal in nature.


Yep, and they could all be easily won.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I would certainly agree that putting a pax out, on the side of the freeway (or anywhere other than a "safe" location), especially in a drunken state, would be very irresponsible outside of an "actual" threatening situation (imminent danger).


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I've had to kick people out... I make sure it's a pretty safe place definitely would not drop them on a highway or freeway, I would feel terrible if I thought my dropping them in a certain area lead to their death. That's me though.

Drunks can be stupid, they can't think or maneuver. Find a nice green lawn and let um sleep it off.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Actually pretty well (minus the whole impracticability of being able to open a door mid flight).. Let me give you a situation. A guy somehow manages to open the door mid flight (yes, I know, theoretically impossible, but let's say it were to happen) and starts pulling masks off people.. Clearly, a threat to the plane, if I jump up and throw his butt out the open door (and he falls to the ocean below) not only will I not face charges, I'll probably be given a medal, a parade, and a talk show circuit about what a hero I am.
> 
> A more realistic one.. Some guy goes nuts on the flight, manages to get open the cockpit door and is about to attack the pilots. I would be well within my legal rights to take any action (up to and including killing them, if needed) to protect the pilots (and ultimately the plane full of passengers). I'll probably still be given a parade and a talk show circuit.
> 
> I think maybe the disconnect one side and the other here might be having is the definition of a "threat". You (Daisy) seem to be talking more about a guy who is just belligerent and talking smack (and I'd agree with you that putting him out on the freeway would be a mistake). We're talking about an actual threat (guy starts hitting me in the back of the head while I'm driving down said freeway, or guy start grabbing the wheel trying to put me into other vehicles). I think, if you're honest with yourself, you'd agree that an "actual" threat, can be put out wherever you happen to stop (which should be on the shoulder so you don't get creamed from behind yourself). No one in their right mind is going to keep driving with someone hitting them in the back of the head, or with them grabbing the wheel just to get to a police station. It would be unsafe, and unreasonable. Putting them out on the side of the freeway would be easily justifiable in a real "threat" situation (not just because they are belligerent).


Best answer ^


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Kicked out somewhere between 6-9 people.....

Definition of “threat” is broad and VERY specific to a person.

In court, this is a he say, she say unless proper evidence is produced AND IF video/sound, it was consented to (look at 1 or 2 party states).

Sounds like you were backseat driving, got “fresh” and told to exit. Doubt someone just puts you out for “asking” to slow down.

Rideshare is convenient for many people, but some of ya diehards need to calm down and realize you are tapping a screen and dropping people off, probably operating a minimally successful “‘ting ‘mon.”

If you want to have a conversatiom about morality or ethics we can do that, but business is business.

Through all the emotions spilling in this thread, you all continually gloss over the fact it is YOUR VEHICLE, whether you own, rent or lease. You are an at will independent contractor who chooses to work when and if you see fit.

In the extreme occurrence a death by kicking out passenger and passenger gets hit by car later happens on highway side road, what exactly would you expect to be happening in court? You think the uber driver is going to jail/prison? Kicked off platform? Fined? What would this do for you? Or for the family of victim? Im confused at what you would expect from this? Only thing in the end that would be affected since we are “independent contractors” when turning on app, would probably be fare and rated at which we are paid. More risk for business = excuse for business to cut it (rates). 

At some point you all need to understand we are responsible for a rider so long as the contract of the ride is active and once it’s terminated you are no longer binded.

You want or expect different? You’d have to be an actual EMPLOYEE of uber or whatever rideshare service.

Too much bloodclot crying....

Talk to the driver, don’t talk to the driver, get out of the vehicle...all the extra brought to rideshare does not tickle my fancy. If you expect a “professional” experience or you want your arse kissed and wiped, you can use google again, this time for a professional car service.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> As the title says, if a driver drops someone off in dangerous zones - especially someone intoxicated I think they ought to be prosecuted for attempted murder. Under no? (ok, under limited) circumstances should a driver drop or kick a pax outta their car in the middle of a freeway or on- ramp or any other dangerous areas. This is unacceptable & I'm surprised that not many people are talking about this.
> 
> _There are way too many incidents of this happening (some causing deaths) with zero consequences, almost happened to me too but I was smart enough & sober to refuse until we got to a safe place (and yes the lyft driver was drunk/high)._
> 
> ...


ANY RIDER THAT CAUSES SUCH BEHAVIOR SHOULD BE KICKED OF THE CAR. DRIVERS SHOULD NOT HAVE TO ENDURE PAX MISBEHAVIOR, INSULTS, ETC.



Dropking said:


> Splendido. Mi piace parlare l'taliano con lei.
> 
> Now back on topic...
> 
> When a pax assaults a driver, he has to go away for the safety of everyone else around. There are occasions where this would literally mean a freeway drop off coupled with a 911 call. You just can't come here and expect over the top blanket statements that have not been well considered to be well received.


Once I had 5 jerks that were insulting pedestrians, wise cracking, etc. I warned the to settle down or they would have to get out at the next off ramp on Lake shore drive. They quieted down then. 
I have a dash cam that records both the outside and inside with sound. There is a red and white banner on the overhead of my van informing the rider of the surveillance and by accepting the ride they accept the surveillance also. Since I've had that, I have not had any troublesome pax.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Shakur said:


> Kicked out somewhere between 6-9 people.....
> 
> Definition of "threat" is broad and VERY specific to a person.
> 
> ...


Some of your statements contradict in your post. Its really hard to determined where you stand with the issue. Are you supporting my arguement or are you opposing it?



Tom Harding said:


> ANY RIDER THAT CAUSES SUCH BEHAVIOR SHOULD BE KICKED OF THE CAR. DRIVERS SHOULD NOT HAVE TO ENDURE PAX MISBEHAVIOR, INSULTS, ETC.
> 
> Once I had 5 jerks that were insulting pedestrians, wise cracking, etc. I warned the to settle down or they would have to get out at the next off ramp on Lake shore drive. They quieted down then.
> I have a dash cam that records both the outside and inside with sound. There is a red and white banner on the overhead of my van informing the rider of the surveillance and by accepting the ride they accept the surveillance also. Since I've had that, I have not had any troublesome pax.


So you've threatened to kick them out on an unsafe location just because they were cusing out people outside on the streets?? They didn't insult you nor physically attacked you, correct?


----------

